

Beware of the increasing dehumanisation of warfare - bennettfeely
http://www.news.va/en/news/archb-tomasi-beware-of-the-increasing-dehumanisati

======
jennyqt
This reminds me of this photo [http://www.sfwpost.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/notabugspl...](http://www.sfwpost.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/notabugsplat-view-from-drone.jpg)

Where a village put up a big photo to show who the drone operators are
actually killing.

Makes me sad every time I think about it.

------
jqm
I'm not religious but agree 100%.

Automated killing machines are no good and humanity should not tolerate their
use.

